# Scotch Bottles?



## whynot (Mar 9, 2014)

So I have quite a few Scotch bottles around and I'm wondering if I can use them for anything? Maybe an early drinking wine or one I keg?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

It depends on the size of the opening and the thickness of the glass in the neck. I have found a few liquor bottles that will work with a #9 cork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## whynot (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah.. I didn't even think about corking them.. I was wondering if I could just use the corks with them (pull out), but maybe I can cork them.. I'll give it a shot.. great idea!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 10, 2014)

Why use scotch bottles? Why run the risk of anything but the best seal possible? Wine bottles can be as cheap as a trip to the recycling center or restaurant dumpster.

My approach to this is.. If you spend the time, trouble, and expense of making your own wine, why would you want to cut corners now?


----------



## Flem (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree 100% with JohnT. Additionally, if you try to cork a bottle that is not designed for corking, you run the risk of crushing the necks and cutting yourself. Please don't go there.


----------



## whynot (Mar 10, 2014)

oh I've got plenty of wine bottles, just wondering if there is anything I can do with these too ..


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

One of mine was a moonshine bottle and the other was scotch. They both came with a cork stopper. I did the highly accurate finger diameter test  I didn't have any problems but the glass on the neck of both bottles was much thicker than a wine bottle so I wasn't too worried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

